# wincc flexible 2008 - erstes projekt



## 00schneider (30 November 2009)

hallo! ich bin absoluter wincc-flexible neuling und wollte als allererstes eine oberfläche visualisieren, welche mir anzeigt welcher ausgang gerade auf high steht (lämpchen o.ä.) welches werkzeug benutze ich am besten dafür? ich kann leider nie die adressen aus dem sps-programm bei "variablen" einfügen, was muss ich denn grundlegend erstmal konfigurieren damit dies funktioniert?


----------



## pylades (30 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde Dir zum Einstieg folgende Seite empfehlen:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm

Modul F6 *Bedienen und Beobachten mit WinCC flexible
und dem TP177B Color*

Pylades


----------



## 00schneider (30 November 2009)

ja das tutorial habe ich bereits durchforstet, trotzdem danke! leider wird da nicht mein problem beantwortet. ich möchte kein panel programmieren sondern die runtimefunktion nutzen. es wäre super wenn es irgendwie möglich ist kurz zu erklären, wie und womit ich 4 digitale ausgänge an 4 lampen visualisieren könnte!


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2009)

00schneider schrieb:


> ja das tutorial habe ich bereits durchforstet, trotzdem danke! leider wird da nicht mein problem beantwortet. ich möchte kein panel programmieren sondern die runtimefunktion nutzen. es wäre super wenn es irgendwie möglich ist kurz zu erklären, wie und womit ich 4 digitale ausgänge an 4 lampen visualisieren könnte!



Bei deiner Aufgabe spielt es keine Rolle ob Panel oder Runtime. die Funktionen sind soweit gleich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## pylades (1 Dezember 2009)

Moin,

hier noch 2 Links:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18660846
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18656980

Wie Blockmove schon sagte ist es völlig unerheblich ob Du ein TP
oder eine Runtime projektierst.



> ich kann leider nie die adressen aus dem sps-programm bei "variablen" einfügen, was muss ich denn grundlegend erstmal konfigurieren damit dies funktioniert?


Da wirst Du die Verbindung Flexible zur SPS nicht richtig projektiert haben.

Pylades


----------



## 00schneider (1 Dezember 2009)

ich glaube es liegt an der flaschen projektierung. ich habe mal in der konfiguration nachgeschaut, da steht nur "WinCC flexible RT" auf steckplatz 3, alle anderen sind leer. in der hilfe steht automatisch was bei steckplatz 4 drin: "HMI MPI/DP". "Im WinCC flexible wird automatisch eine Verbindung über MPI erstellt"...bei mit anscheinend nicht. wie finde ich heraus was auf steckplatz 4 muss, bzw. wo finde ich dies im katalog? die sps ist über ethernet mit meinem rechner verbunden.


----------



## 00schneider (2 Dezember 2009)

habs erstmal hinbekommen


----------



## r.magellan (3 Dezember 2009)

*Wie hast du es hinbekommen*

Hallo 00Schneider, wie hast du es denn hinbekommen. Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Bei mir ist auch am Steckplatz 4 die der Eintrage "HMI MPI/DP" nicht vorhanden. Wäre für einen Tipp sehr dankbar.


----------



## 00schneider (3 Dezember 2009)

möchtest du eine verbindung zu einem tochpanel herstellen oder ebenfalls den pc als hmi benutzen?


----------



## r.magellan (3 Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte ebenfalls den PC als HMI benützen.


----------



## 00schneider (3 Dezember 2009)

dann empfehle ich dir folgende anleitung, klappt wunderbar:

http://www.berufsschule1ab.de/bs1ab...richtseinheiten/SundR/SPS/Visu/Visu_PC_S7.htm

viel erfolg


----------



## r.magellan (3 Dezember 2009)

Danke für Deine Hilfe.
Ich hab's jetzt auch lösen können. Eigentlich war alles richtig konfiguriert (jedoch für eine Profibusschnittstelle). Mein Fehler war ganz einfach der, dass ich immer den WinnCC flexible Runtime Simulator gestartet haben. Anstelle des Simulators hätte ich einfach nur WinnCC flexible Runtime starten müssen. Dann hat alles geklappt. D.h. meine Bedienungen am HMI werden jetzt auch in S7-PLCSim angezeigt.


----------



## 00schneider (7 Dezember 2009)

ich habe ein kleines sps-programm geschrieben inem funktionsbaustein und rufe dies wie üblich im ob1 auf, läuft alles soweit.

wie kann man nun realisieren, dass dieses programm nur losläuft wenn ich auf meinem panel (in meinem fall runtime) einen schalter betätige?


----------



## pylades (7 Dezember 2009)

00schneider schrieb:


> ich habe ein kleines sps-programm geschrieben inem funktionsbaustein und rufe dies wie üblich im ob1 auf, läuft alles soweit.
> 
> wie kann man nun realisieren, dass dieses programm nur losläuft wenn ich auf meinem panel (in meinem fall runtime) einen schalter betätige?



Ganz grob:

HMI Schalter --> SPS Merker
Schalter = 1 --> Merker =1 --> FB bearbeiten

Pylades


----------



## parthenios (1 Dezember 2011)

*Hallo*

Ich habe auch fast dieselbe Problemm und wolte den link http://www.berufsschule1ab.de/bs1ab/...Visu_PC_S7.htm öffnen aber es existiert nicht mehr kannst du mir Datei vielleicht senden?

Ich wäre dir sehr Dankbar...






r.magellan schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Hilfe.
> Ich hab's jetzt auch lösen können. Eigentlich war alles richtig konfiguriert (jedoch für eine Profibusschnittstelle). Mein Fehler war ganz einfach der, dass ich immer den WinnCC flexible Runtime Simulator gestartet haben. Anstelle des Simulators hätte ich einfach nur WinnCC flexible Runtime starten müssen. Dann hat alles geklappt. D.h. meine Bedienungen am HMI werden jetzt auch in S7-PLCSim angezeigt.


----------



## S7Sync (2 Dezember 2011)

00schneider schrieb:


> da steht nur "WinCC flexible RT" auf steckplatz 3, alle anderen sind leer. in der hilfe steht automatisch was bei steckplatz 4 drin: "HMI MPI/DP". "Im WinCC flexible wird automatisch eine Verbindung über MPI erstellt"...bei mit anscheinend nicht. wie finde ich heraus was auf steckplatz 4 muss, bzw. wo finde ich dies im katalog? die sps ist über ethernet mit meinem rechner verbunden.



Hallo,

das Problem hatte ich auch am Anfang. 
Du musst in der WinCCflex RT eine Schnittstelle konfiguieren, damit die RT mit dem PC "spricht". Ich nutze ebenfalls die Ethernet Verbindung, dazu habe ich in der WinCC flex Konfig unter "Industrial Ethernet" den IE HMI (heißt es glaub ich) auf Steckplatz 4 eingefügt. Dann im Simatic Manager unter "Verbindungen" die Ethernetschnittstelle der SPS mit der RT verbunden. Jeweils noch die entsprechenden IP Adressen vergeben = fertig

mfg


----------



## choke (13 September 2012)

hat jemand zufällig die "OP270_Mixing" Datei für mich?


----------



## PN/DP (13 September 2012)

Das Projekt "OP270_Mixing" ist auf der WinCC flexible Installations-DVD im Ordner „CD_3\Documents\[Sprache]\Getting Started“ unter dem Namen Project_GettingStarted_Fortgeschrittene_WinCC_flexible.exe als selbstextrahierendes Archiv gespeichert. (ca. 12MB)

Harald


----------

